# I am Heart Broken



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

So here in California we have a BIG Open show known as Gold N Grand and recently I was going to attend the August show. However! they will no longer be offering English classes because it is poorly attended. They give out buckles to 1st -5th place and a series buckle along with saddles bridles etc. I REALLY wanted to go and looking at the results YEAH the classes were small for enligsh.
http://www.murietaequestriancenter.com/results.pdf

However, I'm heartbroken they want to call of the english. I was thinking of getting a petition(sp) together and getting as many people as I can to sign it or else promise to register for the August show. I understand the economy sucks (classes are $100.00 each but that's for all three days and you win about 4 buckles?!) plus stalls are only $10.00/night!! It's a great show so do you think I would be wasting my time trying to get something together or should I go for it?? They had jumping, Eq, pleasure, HUS, just OMG amazing and... I really think I might cry :-(


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Before you start a petition, contact the show committee and see if petitioning them would do any good. 

If they tell you no, the classes are cancelled, then there's nothing you can do for this year. However, if you can present them with a petition that has an overwhelming number of people on it, they might reconsider offering the classes next year.

In any case, your first step is contacting the show committee.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, if there aren't entries, there aren't entries. How is their advertising? Maybe the word just isn't getting out to the english barns?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Unfortunately, if there aren't entries, there aren't entries. How is their advertising? Maybe the word just isn't getting out to the english barns?


I honestly don't know if they advertis at all? I only was told about the show from a friend of mine. It is held about 2ish hours from me so that could be why but yeah I don't remember seeing much about the show other than if you visit the site.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Dude.. Void and I wanted to go this year too and are so bummed that they canceled it! I never knew about it till about a year ago ... Let me know what the show people say!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dartanion said:


> I honestly don't know if they advertis at all? I only was told about the show from a friend of mine. It is held about 2ish hours from me so that could be why but yeah I don't remember seeing much about the show other than if you visit the site.


Maybe you could approach the committee about advertising in your area more, and perhaps volunteer to do it? If they don't advertise beyond the basic word of mouth or basic basic ads, then that would likely be a place to start


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

$100 a class? And only $10 for stalls?!?!? Wow. My classes are usually $35-45 a piece. And stalls are $200 for the week! 

Other people have better ideas then I do. But I do 2nd calling the show management and seeing if there's anything you can do about it. Usually if the prize list is out, it's out and there's no changing the show.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

upnover said:


> $100 a class? And only $10 for stalls?!?!? Wow. My classes are usually $35-45 a piece. And stalls are $200 for the week!
> 
> Other people have better ideas then I do. But I do 2nd calling the show management and seeing if there's anything you can do about it. Usually if the prize list is out, it's out and there's no changing the show.


thank you and yeah the $100 pays for all three days you show! and you get a buckle if you place 1st -5th EACH day!! I will be contacting them soon .

Thank you too JustDressageIt you were/are very helpful!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

You might have better luck if you can find people you know who would like to go (free advertising for the show), and maybe find some class sponsors. Just a thought.


----------

